# What is the relationship between Redweek & DAE?



## sarment (Jul 29, 2010)

I was just browsing these 2 sites, trying to determine where I should deposit my Hawaii week and discovered that both have a 1 bedroom on Dec 18 in the Casablanca resort in Argentina. Considering the dearth of South American availability, this seems highly suspicious to me. What is the relationship between these 2 exchange companies?


----------



## theo (Aug 3, 2010)

sarment said:


> I was just browsing these 2 sites....What is the relationship between these 2 exchange companies?



Limited. The RedWeek exchange program is relatively new (about 2 years old now). Unlike DAE, RedWeek was not (and is not now) _primarily_ an exchange company, having only quite recently entered that arena at all. 
DAE *runs* the RedWeek exchange program behind the scenes for RedWeek, but aside from that involvement there isn't any common ownership type relationship between the two entities. 

Only rarely will you see the same deposit showing up in the inventory of both systems; probably only with a relatively obscure location, or within a 90 days or so check-in period (i.e., in instances where that week is in imminent danger of just going "unclaimed" at all). For example, I've recently seen the same Vermont week (specifically, at Cedarbrook, near Killington) in both systems, a week then just a few short weeks away.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 3, 2010)

Theo:
How can two businesses have a relationship and not have a relationship at the same time? This is known as a paradox a la Heisenberg.


----------



## teepeeca (Aug 3, 2010)

*e.bram*

There is Quite a difference" between a "relationship" that you might be talking about, and an "OWNERTYPE" relationship, that another poster mentioned.

Two entirely different things.  Therefore, there is "no" relationship and non-relationship between the two companies.

Tony


----------



## e.bram (Aug 3, 2010)

How would anyone(except the parties)know the nature of the relationship?


----------



## Ask DAE (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello. 

Our relationship with RedWeek can be broken down into two areas. For RedWeek's Exchange program, we serve as the back office operation. We help with everything from processing owner deposits to helping with check in issues. 

On another level, we are also trading partners. We help each other satisfy exchangers' needs by sharing select inventory. 

RedWeek's exchange system is only a fraction of what RedWeek offers its owners. We are only involved in the exchange business. 

We've enjoyed a great relationship with RedWeek and look forward to working with them for years to come. 

Thanks for the inquiries.


----------

